# General question for anyone running ICS



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a galaxy nexus and I'm currently running AOKP build 31. My father has my old Droid X and so far has been very happy with it. I have considered rooting it for him to install ICS or another custom ROM to further improve his experience.

What do you all think? My dad uses his phone purely for phone and email and its extremely important that it be reliable because he uses it for work.

Thanks for reading
Collin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't seen any phone or email problems on my AOKP buids


----------



## aramiscrimson (Jul 1, 2011)

While all three builds of ics are great..gummy is probably the answer for you...there are still a few minor bugs in aokp.. home key not working with out a wake lock fix..funny is currently in a bit better shape..both still need a 3rd party application for mms though


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I have a galaxy nexus and I'm currently running AOKP build 31. My father has my old Droid X and so far has been very happy with it. I have considered rooting it for him to install ICS or another custom ROM to further improve his experience.
> 
> What do you all think? My dad uses his phone purely for phone and email and its extremely important that it be reliable because he uses it for work.
> 
> ...


Does he use his phone ever to use the camcorder? Or, does he need the mute button to work on the phone, or bluetooth? (Hands-free state)?

If so, do NOT load up ICS at this time. No camcorder for ICS DX at this time. Mute is also b0rked, and so is bluetooth. (This is across ALL ICS on the DX currently)

Honestly, for parental units I usually recommend keeping a bit away from the ICS, just cuz it still is in the beta stages. While it seems pretty stable, remember we still don't have HWA on ICS here, or a camcorder. Those of us that use it for daily driver's forget that sometimes, but that's important to a lot of people to work. Watch for future builds as this stuff may get worked out (hell, its amazing how far we've come already) but its not there yet.

If he needs absolute reliability and battery life, I would recommend checking out either of the CM7 builds, although I'm a bit partial to YACK myself, or MIUI DefX. Either of those 3 have amazing dev support, obviously built on GB so absolutely everything works at this point. (The sole exception being MIUI which doesn't have audio via HDMI *currently* - I doubt that's a deal breaker for ya though)

If you do go with ICS I'd personally recommend Gummy, at least currently. If there is one that I would want to give my parents that would probably be it. While I do like AOKP a lot now that I'm getting settled in to it, Gummy seems much more stable, at least at this current juncture in development, also seems to get better battery life. If he strictly *just* uses his phone for email, and phone calls (non-BT) however, any of the ICS options will work fine. Hell, they've worked fine since November/December when we first started getting ICS with no camera or any of that.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. He does use the camcorder so that is probably a deal breaker.

At this point he is pretty satisfied so I will wait and see what happens down the road.

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

If you do decide to use a custom rom I would suggest one of the "blur" roms over any ICS or even CM7 or MIUI like Goose said, they will have much better battery life than any other rom and being based on the original motorola GB update will be fully functional, the 2nd init GB roms still do have their quirks and if you just need the phone to work every time for someone that is the path I would go.

I set up my moms fascinate with a rom and though I originally had everything from CM7 to MIUI to very early ICS roms running on it when I used it for a short time when I handed it to her I put a stable touchwiz based rom on it for simplicity and reliablity. Only issue she has had was once when she accidentally entered the download(bootloader) mode from a reboot option in the power menu and since it says in big lettering "DO NOT TURN OFF" despite if it's connected or not that's exactly what she did until the battery was all but dead by the time she got it to me.


----------

